# Would I be disqualified?



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I am interested in changing careers and becoming a police officer. My father was a police officer, and I have an otherwise excellent record except for the following. Three years ago, a criminal complaint issued against me for criminal harassment. It's a long story, and it involves a woman that I obviously did not get along with, but I have moved past it. I was not arrested, but I was arraigned and was given pretrial probation. The case was ultimately dismissed, and I was not required to sign a Sufficient Finding to Facts or make any admission of guilt. Aside from this, I have a clean record (not even a traffic violation) and a Criminal Law degree in which I graduated first in my class.

Would this disqualify me?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Not according to the law, but anything domestic-related sets off major alarm bells with background investigators. Expect your closet to be exhaustively checked for skeletons.


----------

